
Take my idea: monitor kids PC usage by recording screen - forgottenacc56
Somehow always record everything my kids do on their devices so I can review it.
======
Slaul
Why not teach your kids to use technology responsibly and discuss with them
instead? I don't think monitoring everything they do fosters a healthy
environment.

Worked great for my parents and it works great for me.

------
dylz
This is kind of disgusting.

------
download13
Don't be so nosy.

